# man dumps "gay"dog



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Owner Sends 'Gay' Dog To Be Euthanized (PHOTO)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Some people, never cease to amaze me. :crazy:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

People are idiots. 
We went to an adoption event at one of the big box petstores which shall remain nameless, which I hate attending anyway due to the idiocy of people who tend to congregate there, and we were unloading the dogs. Many were 2 to a wire crate when we were getting unloaded, and one started humping the other.
There was a woman walking into the store and glanced over and was horrified. She said, very loudly "I thought all the dogs had to be spayed and neutered!!!???" 
The dogs weren't even "going at it", if you know what I mean?? 
Apparently humping for dominance never occurred to her


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

thats just insane!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me. Not at all. I wish I could say it did.  I have a pair of bonded male parrots. **** Let's leave this type of comment out of the discussion. ADMIN **** They mate for life... so we'll never, ever re-home them because I'm sure they'd be separated and placed with "appropriate" mates.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Someone that stupid shouldn't own a dog. I am glad the pup got out alive, but really??? **************** comments removed by ADMIN. PLEASE. This has nothing to do with the topic!! ************

Humping is just a dominant action. My girls will hump each other given the opportunity. They certainly aren't gay.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry, I thought it was on topic. My bad.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Please, let's leave out the comments about sexual orientation out of the discussion despite the subject. *

*Thank you,*

*ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My gosh, what a shame. This guy should not own dogs with that kind of mind set and would benefit from understanding dog behaviour...but that would probably be a waste of time.

I am happy to hear this boy was adopted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How? 

The thread is about a dog being dumped at a kill shelter/pound for being gay. 

I didn't think I was breaking any rules. And I too thought I and Jag were on topic. 

Sometimes I cannot figure out this site at all. 

Hmmmmm, well maybe the guy just wanted a sober dog. His dog didn't fit the bill. Is that better, or am I going to offend some drunks now?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I suppose I need to add a third flag to my flag pole in my front yard. The American flag, the Texas flag and the Rainbow flag.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Well, I suppose I need to add a third flag to my flag pole in my front yard. The American flag, the Texas flag and the Rainbow flag.


????


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jag said:


> ????


There are several independent rainbow flags in use today. The most widely known worldwide is the pride flag representing gay pride. 


All my dogs exhibit the behavior that caused this misunderstood pup to be tossed away.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

He must be really ignorant to dog behavior..poor baby. Glad to see he's been adopted!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lilie said:


> There are several independent rainbow flags in use today. The most widely known worldwide is the pride flag representing gay pride.
> 
> 
> All my dogs exhibit the behavior that caused this misunderstood pup to be tossed away.


Um, I know what the flag is, LOL! Just wondering why you'd want to add it. Wasn't sure if you were being serious or sarcastic.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

In regard to the former adopter I quote Forrest Gump"Stupid is as stupid does." Glad the puppy is ok and away.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jag said:


> Um, I know what the flag is, LOL! Just wondering why you'd want to add it. Wasn't sure if you were being serious or sarcastic.


I guess I was doing a poor job at making fun of the stupidity of the man who dumped his dog.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I guess I was doing a poor job at making fun of the stupidity of the man who dumped his dog.


I saw what you did! Maybe neither of us are funny then. ):


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I guess I was doing a poor job at making fun of the stupidity of the man who dumped his dog.


I got it now, lol! :thumbup: Sometimes I'm a little slow on the uptake!


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Homosexuality has permeated the animal kingdom creating GAY pit bulls! Now we have a vicious dog with good fashion sense! (yes...this IS all sarcasm) Ignorance, so funny and yet so sad!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Shep's_Shepherd said:


> Homosexuality has permeated the animal kingdom creating GAY pit bulls! Now we have a vicious dog with good fashion sense! (yes...this IS all sarcasm) Ignorance, so funny and yet so sad!


My wife would argue that point with you. I have NO fashion sense.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So...you wear birkenstocks, Jag? lol


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

Jag said:


> My wife would argue that point with you. I have NO fashion sense.


I guess we all can't be as well breed as this pitbull pup! Maybe you just need more training! :tongue:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, Elton is a cutie....wonder who named him?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This guy will just get another dog.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> So...you wear birkenstocks, Jag? lol


Ha! If I could afford them, maybe! Try hiking boots, lol! Oh, and my Chucks...



Shep's_Shepherd said:


> I guess we all can't be as well breed as this pitbull pup! Maybe you just need more training! :tongue:


I guess not! I think after 12 years of trying, that ship has sailed, LOL! 

I didn't catch the name at first. That's perfect! He is a handsome guy, even though I'm not overly fond of pits.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess, because I think he is rather homely myself. Of course in the dictionary of my mind when the word _dog_ comes up a color picture of a black and tan GSD materializes. 

But that is no reason the gay (not sober) little guy shouldn't have a nice home with people who love him and understand him and accept him for who he is.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought all pits looked homely? He's got handsome eyes, I think. He looks proud. LOL- I did a funny without meaning to!! :rofl: I'm with you on the definition of 'dog' but I've learned to accept that others may not think that way.  I hope he'll be well cared for. He deserves it. Maybe now he'll stay sober.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I love my homely pit! What am I to make of it when she attempts to hump Havoc's head? He's way out of her league and that's the least wrong thing about it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jane! Birkenstocks and Frye boots went out of fashion in the early 80s! They were replaced by the original Doc Martens and black motorcycle jackets. :laugh:

Rafi has several hot pink balls and my super masculine gsd, Basu, had a hot pink leash!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

This is good to know! I may be able to afford Doc Martens, LOL! :crazy:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jag said:


> This is good to know! I may be able to afford Doc Martens, LOL! :crazy:


Doc Martens are always in fashion. I have a pair of yellow DM bucks that are 20 years old now and I still get compliments on them. Back in the day though, they definitely cost as much as Birkenstocks! 

And my first gsd, Massie, ate one of my Birkenstocks so I had to do without.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I missed the 'how to dress' manual, LMAO!


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I always buy my Birks from the outlet when they are on clearance. Rather be a day late than a dollar short.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jag said:


> I think I missed the 'how to dress' manual, LMAO!


You should be wearing Keen sandals now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how about Crocs?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I just looked at Keens. I like them... but they're expensive! Crocks are a no-no because I have drop foot.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think crocs should always be a no-no... lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I think crocs should always be a no-no... lol


I have a pair of fur lined camo crocs....I wear them around the house all the time!!! What does that say about me??? LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The reason I posted about Birk's was Perry Farrels rant on the Kettle whistle album! Someone threw a Birkenstock at him during a show. 
_"Oh, there's that same ________ again. I thought it would never come to this. But the guy threw a Birkenstock! I mean this guy is a real moron. He doesn't even understand fashion!"_
http://janesaddiction.org/tour/show/janes-addiction/1990-12-19/276/


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

well, good for this dog to no longer be near clueless and bigoted owner!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I have a pair of fur lined camo crocs....I wear them around the house all the time!!! What does that say about me??? LOL!


It says you have good feet! Most of the nurses I worked with wore Crocs. One even got me to try them on. I thought they were painful on the bottom of my feet. I'm still loving those Keen sandles. Have to see what spring brings.... I have several shoe requirements. They have to be comfy on the bottom, can't be open toed or open backed, can't be girly, and with the exception of sandles must me high tops. (I have very weak ankles) I used to be able to wear anything... but times have changed. I'll be working on my wife about the sandels. Especially if I could use them for more than just hanging out! 

Jane- I'm not really familiar with that band. I hadn't heard that before, though. True- it's a waste of a good shoe!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the little guy is adorable. Kind of sick, what this guy did and why.

I wonder what would happen with Samson and Jake. Samson gets obsessive about Jake's "thing" and won't stop trying to lick it sometimes. Jake will start humping his face. It's really gross (at least to me) but neither of them is upset by it, so I figure it is just dogs being dogs and I ignore it.

I know homosexuality is prevalent in the animal kingdom but I really don't know how much this has to do with the actual behavior in question. Just a mixture of dominance-related things, greeting gestures, and generally just doing what "feels good." I don't think gender comes into play when it comes to animals doing what "feels good" - it would be more like what an earlier poster posted as an example, with his two male parrots who are mated for life.

I didn't see any of the removed comments so I apologize in advance if anything in there is "not on topic."


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Draugr said:


> I think the little guy is adorable. Kind of sick, what this guy did and why.
> 
> I wonder what would happen with Samson and Jake. Samson gets obsessive about Jake's "thing" and won't stop trying to lick it sometimes. Jake will start humping his face. It's really gross (at least to me) but neither of them is upset by it, so I figure it is just dogs being dogs and I ignore it.
> 
> ...


You are correct. It's just dog behavior. Period. My wife's female humps air near a dog she wants to 'show dominance' to. It's pretty funny, actually. My parrots are truly mated. They shared a cage from the time they were babies with little human interaction until I got them. Being that they mate for life, they will grow old and die together. This guy was being a moron, and obviously has NO understanding of dog behavior. Dogs can do some strange things, and we tend to view their behaviors in 'human terms'. Unfortunately, sometimes that can lead to some serious consequences for the animals.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, that guy definitely was a narrow-minded jerk. I'm so thankful Elvis was not pts! Dogs don't have gender or sexual identity, like people do. That's all us projecting our socially constructed ideas onto them. 

Crocs are TERRIBLE for your feet! 

Keens are great because they look great (love the bright colors!), are super comfortable and are multi-functional. In the summer they are my walking shoes. You can throw them in the washing machine when they get dirty or just hose them off. I sometimes hike in them and wear them kayaking too. 

You can usually find them on sale online at REI outlet or Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! If I get them on sale, I think I can slide them through, lol!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

around the house is one thing. but in public.... I'm so sick of seeing them. 
Especially in summer when they slip them off and they have the weird tanned foot pattern 

lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wear croc's every day at work and it is better than going barefoot(or in socks). 
I clean homes and don't wear my street shoes inside, of course. 
After many years of going without footwear, my feet started hurting. 
So I bought crocs and they are great, cushion the ball of my foot, and waterproof. I can kick that darn vacuum around without stubbing my toes too! 
Ugly, but who cares about fashion when I'm not in public....on my second pair now.

Elvis should have a pair to chew on!


----------

